# 'Gassing' mice bicarb or baking?



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi guys, just a quick question, When 'gassing' mice with vinegar can you use bicarbonate of soda? or do you have to use baking soda? 
Cheers Nick


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Its the same thing.
one thing i do though is mix the vinegar with lemon juice in equal amounts,seems to work better for me.
i also give the rats a soak in water after they are dead and before i freeze them,takes the smell of the vinegar off them.
i use a rodent reaper for mine.

Alan


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah cheers mate, just thought i'd check. I tried getting a rodent reaper but the woman wouldn't reply to any e-mails or messages so am left doing my own version! 
Cheers 
Nick


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

yep,,she`s not on here very often.
i think i was lucky catching her when i did,i have used it 3 times so far and it has paid for itself allready.
as long as you get the amounts of soda/vinegar right you cant go wrong.

Alan

here is a link to kellys homepage to see if it helps

Rodent heaven:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys can i just ask what dose it do?

Josh


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

mixing baking powder and vinegar produces co2.
When done in an enclosed space(rodent reaper) with the correct mix,
it dispatches the feeder mice/rats quickly and easily.

Alan


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

how do you build a gassing chamber?


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just like this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/128997-step-step-guide-making-c02.html :2thumb:


----------

